# Übersicht über (alle?) JVM Optionen



## Thomas Darimont (27. April 2005)

Hallo!

http://java.sun.com/docs/hotspot/VMOptions.html
http://blogs.sun.com/roller/resources/watt/jvm-options-list.html

 Gruß Tom


----------

